# DeAndre Liggins



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)




----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: Deandre Liggins*

I think his game is better suited for the NBA. He picked up a pretty decent jumper last year and he's quick to the basket. Defense is his specialty.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Something about those wildcats, they picked up Orton last year too


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Yeah... that didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

He's got nice long arms and should be able to provide some nice D off the bench, and get a steal or two.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I like him


----------

